# 2002 A class Windows locking broken?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

After a few weeks away it's surprising how long the fault log is!

I have two windows where the sliding plastic that carries the catches has broken apart . Anyone else had this fault? Can they be replaced or is it a make do and mend? 

Geoff


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

is it the window catches with a red button if so they are a replacement part and can give you a link to find them?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYMER-WINDOW-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item27bb47c489


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sadly it is not the handle. The handle mechanism moves a piece of flexible plastic which causes the catches to engage. It is the moving flexible piece that has become discontinuous.
Thanks for your response. 

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Give Brownhills parts dept a ring they are very helpful


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I had that problem last year. There is a replacement kit which you can get from Hymer UK (Brownhills) parts dept. (got mine from Hymer AG whilst visiting Bad Waldsee)

The kit comprises a new plastic strip and replacement black catches: you will probably break the old catches getting them out. The catches must be removed first by levering them VERY CAREFULLY out of the channel. They click into cut-out recesses in the grey strip; you will get the idea if you examine and part assemble the new components. Then the grey strip will slide out of its channel though a widened space near one of the closing points on the side of the window frame. Make sure you find and keep the spring bar that will be under the grey strip. It should be placed beneath the position of the central lock when you slide the new strip in place. Finally, clip the black fixings into place ensuring that you get them facing the right way (you really don't want to have to take them out again if you get this bit wrong!).

Make sure you quote the Hymer serial number (on the weight plate) and which windows are involved. I also recommend measuring the length of the present grey strips and quoting that as well. There are different sized kits.

Good luck.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for that jeanluc. Any idea of cost. 

Geoff


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

€35.70 for one kit.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Fantastic post all mine have broken in the last 4 years. Have tried to repair them only 2 have been ok but the repair looks a bit agricultural.May bite the bullet and order 4 kits. Will keep a eye out for further posts.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just found this


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Fantastic help, thanks for the video link hogan.

Precision engineering from Hymer, all three of my locking systems failed together this year, hows that!

Next continental trip in the autumn will be to Germany so toying with trying to purchase three items from a German dealer, any recommends?
Thanks to all.

Geoff.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have just rang Brownhills this morning at 10 am and after spending 15 mins explaining what i want re the above item they took my number and said they will ring back.
Its now 1 pm and no reply.
Does any one know of a English speaking contact at Bad Wallasee that I could ring and order direct ?


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Let me know how you get on, I could be following in your footsteps.

Geoff


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well they rang back at 3 pm and have identified the parts. £200 for all 4 windows. 3 to 4 weeks delivery time. Have ordered them. Will let you know how easy or hard they are to fit. I never believe videos.


----------

